# Getriebe/Wirbelstromkupplung und Motoren ein paar Fragen



## Markus (26 Januar 2006)

kann mir jemand ein paar sätze zum them wirbelstromkupplung sagen?

Ich habe mehrere Antriebe mit folgenden Daten:

380V / 1,7A / 600U/min

mehr ahbe ich nicht, habe die anschlüsse noch nicht kontrolier ob die motoren im stern oder im dreieck betrieben werden.
aber ich vermute einfach mal das sich die angaben auf den stern beziehen...

nach den motoren ist ein "gerät" meiner meinung nach ist das ein wirbelstrombremse bzw. eine wirbelstromkupplung.

danach kommt noch ein getriebe, und dann die entriebswelle fürs band.


wegen den getriebe:
auf zwei getrieben steht 1 : 13,6 (das verstehe ich)
aber auf zwei weiteren steht: 1 : 22,1V6

entweder ich kann beide typenschilder nicht mehr lesen, oder da ist ein "V" drin. was bedeutet das?

wurden in verbindung mit wirbelstrombremsen bestimmte motoren eingesetzt? oder kann ich den motor wieder verwenden, direkt ans getriebe flanschen und einen fu davor klemmen?


wie gesagt interessieren mich mal ein paar grundlagen zur wirbelstromkupplung überhaupt...


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2006)

noch was:
ich gehe mal davon aus das die wirbelstromkupplung sehr viel leistung frisst. ich gehe mal davon aus das ich den bestehenden 3,0kW motor der vor 25 jahren bestimmt chon 3-fach überdimensioniert wurde gehen einen mit 2,2kW tauschen kann.
oder besser nicht?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2006)

V6 kann die Bauform sein:

V6 = Füße wie Bauform B3, jedoch senkrechte Montage mit Wellenende oben

siehe auch :http://www.elektromotoren.de/IEC-Abmessungen.html


----------

